
Where to submit your startup for some coverage - peeplaja
http://blog.traindom.com/places-where-to-submit-your-startup-for-coverage/
======
jacquesm
Interesting that HN is missing, I've seen sites launched (not always
voluntarily!) by a single posting to HN, and I've seen how much coverage you
can get from here when announcing my 'two week' project reocities.com .

That seems like an oversight.

~~~
chime
I thought the same. I posted cakesy.com last night and have already received
over 10k uniques via HN. Even if it hadn't made it past top 10, it would still
be 500+ uniques. Wouldn't compare against 80k hits via TechCrunch but it might
end up a better plan if your potential users are hackers.

~~~
aaroneous
TechCrunch won't deliver 80k uniques. If you got 10k via HN then that's a lot
more than TC has been sending these days.

~~~
alain94040
[as usual, you are both correct and wrong at the same time - seems to be
becoming my motto]

HN will generate similar traffic to a techcrunch post, if you look at the raw
numbers. The big difference is that the TechCrunch traffic is from a readship
of a million, and those who click are genuinely interested in your service,
that they just read about.

HN will also give you a pretty large boost of traffic, but more are just
interested in checking you as a startup, not as an end-user.

~~~
points
You think end-users read TechCrunch? :/

------
bradmccarty
The Next Web - brad@thenextweb.com

~~~
acangiano
I took you up on the offer. ;-)

~~~
bradmccarty
As have about 10 other so far.

As an FYI, we're only writing up 1 tonight (AnyNewBooks?) and will sort thru
the rest for posting soon.

I really do appreciate the submissions though. Please, keep them coming. I
live for this stuff.

~~~
acangiano
Thank you so much for the coverage, Brad.

Link: [http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/10/05/any-new-books-is-a-
kil...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/10/05/any-new-books-is-a-killer-app-
for-serious-readers/)

~~~
bradmccarty
Really a killer idea. Love it. We have a few more we'll be covering later, as
I said. I'm really impressed with what I've been sent tonight. Nice job, HN
folks.

------
drubio
I got picked up by <http://www.killerstartups.com/> a few months ago. They
have a submission page (though I didn't actually use it)

I actually got about 200+ referrals from them, which was nice. In addition to
multiple PR offerings.

~~~
mathewsi
I got a nice bit of traffic from killerstartups as well (800some referrals I
think). Before submitting there, one should figure out when their busy days
are, when they seem to have slow days, etc.; my startup unfortunately got
placed into a second page early on for their daily reviews and it stayed there
most of that day.

Also, despite their audience, I didn't receive a lot of feedback initially.
That took some more time.

------
takrupp
Maybe there should be a tag and thread on HN for startups that are launching
or looking for alpha/beta users (like the ASK tag).

~~~
catshirt
a general product/feedback/product feedback tag would be useful

------
frisco
The advice that TC won't cover you unless you're much bigger is bad. They'll
cover you however small you are as long as you give them something worth
writing about.

------
wensing
Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get your startup added to
CrunchBase? My submission for Stormpulse has been in pending status since
9/23.

~~~
ElbertF
Mine took a couple of days at most, it was more than a year ago though.

------
sahillavingia
My iPhone app just came out. So far I've just been emailing bloggers and
advertising on cheap sites. Also, tweeted about it!

What do you guys suggest to market an iPhone app (more specifically,
productivity/utility $1.99)? What has worked for you?

~~~
davidwparker
I would probably make an website that specifically markets your iPhone app and
then send that URL out.

~~~
sahillavingia
I have that, but where would I send it out? Here it is for reference:
<http://daytaapp.com/>

------
jonathanmarcus
Nothing even comes close to Lifehacker, assuming your product is a good fit.
It should be #1 on every start-up's list.

------
ai09
Can anyone that has submitted their site to Killer Startups quantify the
number of solicitations they received from vendors? I ask since I almost
submitted my site a couple weeks back but was turned off by these lines in the
Killer Startups' Terms of Service:

"You herein consent that The Company will disclose to any third party your
name, address, e-mail address or telephone number (you may opt out of this by
not submitting your startup), except to the extent necessary or appropriate to
comply with applicable laws or in legal proceedings where such information is
relevant. The Company reserves the right to offer third party services and
products to you based on the preferences that you identify in your
registration and at any time thereafter; such offers may be made by the
Company or by third parties."

~~~
drubio
I didn't submit my info on their site. They actually just picked up my site
from somewhere else. Looking at my analytics I realized they were the ones
responsible for the sudden spike in traffic.

But now that you mention solicitations, I was contacted by three PR companies
in that same traffic spike. It appears to be a hot-bed for PR companies
scouring for new clients. I just wonder if the site isn't run by one of these
companies.

------
andjones
This information is invaluable. This is a great way to attract some traffic /
get valuable feedback.

I once posted an early version of one of my sites on the craigslist forum for
feedback. The responses were not helpful.

------
ohashi
MO.com - Entrepreneur Interviews (from starting to successful). Tell me the
most interesting thing about you, your company or about tech/startups in
general if you want a better chance/get something posted faster. Email may be
down, moving servers but Kevin@MO.com or use my personal contact form:
<http://ohashi.info/contact>

------
willlangford
This is a great list. I do write web apps and am working on my 1st "startup"
so this will be great.

I would like to expand this, how would one who is opening an online store for
example get coverage besides the normal press? I mean yes it is a startup but
not, we make everything ourselves, so it's not reselling someone else's stuff,
but at the same time doesn't fit the startup mold.

------
hrabago
I'm surprised at the size of the list here. Are all these sites legitimate,
each with their own audience?

I'm wondering if there are equivalents for iPhone apps (or mobile apps in
general).

Edit: Created a new post focusing on my mobile apps question so as not to
hijack this thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1757510>

------
ddrager
This is a good list to get started. I write for MakeUseOf - generally to
submit your app there, use submit@makeuseof.com or if you want to send a
direct message to me, dave@makeuseof.com.

Your app must at least be in open beta, and must be free or 'freemium'.

------
flardinois
ReadWriteWeb (tips@readwriteweb) - email us and we will definitely take a
look.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Why isn't there a commonapp for startup press coverage? Same set of details,
no PR fluff, and sent to these sites + one designated person at a publication.

This would just make everyone's life so much easier.

~~~
jsm386
<http://www.blogreviewed.com/> (In beta - I believe i saw it on HN previously
but can't find anything searching now) is an attempt at this. I think the
product needs a lot of work - the tips on pitches and the way they evaluate
sites all seem to have been done quickly/formulaically. The idea, as you
mention is a good one. If they could improve the execution it would be useful.
It's not a common app, but it makes pitching a repeatable process in an
automated way (in theory).

I don't know if it was random or not, but it seems like they start with really
easy (and in often case worthless) targets and then just work you up to say a
VentureBeat. We (GroupTabs) had already been covered there, along with a
couple other of their suggested pitch spots - so they definitely are not
looking at that, which would be a nice feature.

That said I'm not sure a common app would really work. If you want coverage
it's more than pitching the right publications, it's pitching the right people
there.

------
adlep
Great list, thank you for compiling this for the rest of us

------
ashitvora
"This week in startup" is missing. I like those guys.

------
sshaff
also try twist - <http://thisweekinstartups.com>

------
known
AdWords ?

------
rafelio
Maybe never :( it depends

------
alain94040
This is generally bad advice. To quote from the PR panel at the Founder
Conference a month ago: the last thing a journalist wants to receive in their
inbox is a bland e-mail that was obviously blasted to another hundred places.

video at [http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2010/08/24/pr2-0-doesnt-work-
fo...](http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2010/08/24/pr2-0-doesnt-work-founder-
conference/)

~~~
alain94040
Thanks for group-thinking the downvoting... So I guess I need to explain why I
said it's bad advice.

First of all, credentials: I have been covered on many of the sites listed
including techcrunch, venturebeat, killerstartups, etc... I know first-hand
the kind of response each site generates.

Second: I forced journalists from VentureBeat, the San Jose Mercury News and
Wired to spend 30 minutes discussing the best approach to get coverage, in
public. I linked to that video. If you don't have time to listen to how the
press wants you to pitch to them, don't be surprised that nothing is working
out for you :-)

Third. The answer is relationship. Build relationships with the various media
& influencers. Not by buying them drinks, but by understanding who they are,
what they write about, and why. You surely hate spam. They do to. And using
such a list of 100 sites to send the same announcement is spam in _their_
book. I thought you should know.

